# KA24de MAF



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I built my own cold air intake and everything fits perfectly. The only problem is what to do with the air flow sensor. Its only about 2in in diameter and will restrict airflow too mush. It is too expensive to buy a new one. I was thinking about putting right behind the engine fan, but there is not enough room and it need filtered air so that nothing gets stuck. Any suggestions with what to do with it? dont say buy a real intake because i am to dirt poor and cheap to get one.


----------



## trahc (Jan 9, 2004)

*they make plenty of adapters*

ive seen plenty of adapters and the flow on my 93 240 MAF seems like it would let plenty of air go through.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Read up on Hacked MAF setups. Freshalloy and NICO have plenty of posts on them.

BTW, a hacked MAF setup is when you move a S14 MAF sensor into a larger body. It hasn't been tried with S13 sensors b/c they would be difficult to cut out of the stock MAF body.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Changing factory afm never works. Get a z32 one and do a retune of the fuel maps.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

JWT can retune your ecu for the Z32 MAF.


----------

